# [Interfaces de red] No aparece interfaz ethernet (resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda la comunidad. 

Tengo un problema, al terminar la instalación en una laptop. 

Cuando reinicio no tengo interfaces de red: ethernet= enp2s0, he buscado por toda la wiki y san google y no encuentro como arreglar el problema o estoy muy embotado.  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> con ifconfig: solo muestra la 
> 
>    lo: flags=

 

 *Quote:*   

> con ls /sys/class/net
> 
>    lo  sit0  wlp1s0

 

He seguido y revisado el manual de instalación de la wiki con lupa, pero no se donde he fallado. 

De antemano gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> con ls /sys/class/net
> 
>    lo  sit0  wlp1s0
> ...

 

Parece que si tienes una interfaz de red, posiblemente wifi: wlp1s0

La podrás ver con  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a

 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq, si ya refleje que veo la inalambrica wlp1s0 la cual estoy configurando. Pero la ethernet no la veo por lo cual no he podido terminar de configuar la laptop.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   ...
> 
> con ls /sys/class/net
> 
>    lo  sit0  wlp1s0
> ...

 

Con ifconfig -a solo veo 

 *Quote:*   

> lo: flags = ...
> 
> sit0: flags: ...
> 
> wlp1s0: flags= ...

 

Gracias por tu comentario.

----------

## quilosaq

Seguramente te faltará el driver de la tarjeta ethernet. ¿Que muestra la orden 

```
/usr/sbin/lspci
```

?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Seguramente te faltará el driver de la tarjeta ethernet. ¿Que muestra la orden 
> 
> ```
> /usr/sbin/lspci
> ```
> ...

 

/usr/sbin/lspci *Quote:*   

> 02:00:0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semicoductor Co., Ltd RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Giga Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a usar el driver que proporciona este ebuild:

```
net-misc/r8168
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a usar el driver que proporciona este ebuild:
> 
> ```
> net-misc/r8168
> ```
> ...

 

El driver estaba instalado, el problema fue en el kernel, revisando con cuidado faltaban ciertos parametros que no estaban activos, lo resolví. Ahora estoy resolviendo que no me puedo conectar, reset la interface.

```
/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 restart
```

 y el resultado:

```
*Bringing down interface enp2s0 

RTNETLIN answers: No such file or directory

Error talking to the kernel

 *Bringing up interface enp2s0 

 *Starting ifplugd on enp2s0

 *     Backgrounding ...

 *WARNING: net.enp2s0 has started, but is inactive
```

Gracias por la ayuda seguire leyendo, ya que no es normal esto que me pasa  :Sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

Has cambiado el título a "resuelto". ¿Puedes contar cómo lo has conseguido?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Has cambiado el título a "resuelto". ¿Puedes contar cómo lo has conseguido?

 

Es un poco vergonzoso, creo que todo se debió al cansancio, tenia mal configurado las interfaces de red en el kernel.

----------

## carlos88c

Buen dia amigo con todo respeto deberias colocar la solucion explicita pues esto puede ayudar a otros usuarios que tambien necesitan ayuda. un gran saludo

----------

